# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  Sensation 8 мая, МВЦ, Киев. Автобус из Одессы

## Kavi

SENSATION | Киев, 8 мая | ALCOBUS TOUR от Yan Propeller и VMESTE Promotion.
Yan Propeller и VMESTE Promotion организовывают автобусный тур "Одесса - Sensation - Одесса" на новых двухэтажных автобусах Neoplan. Проезд в оба конца - 220 грн. Заказ мест  - 093-441-87-10 - Виктория. Инфа http://vkontakte.ru/club24516690

----------


## Corsar

Круто, я хочу поехать!

----------

